# Add DI to RO System



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Was just wondering if anyone knows the best place to purchase everything I need to add DI to my RO system as well as pick up a new RO membrane and filters for my current system.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Try Amazon?

https://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_s...=aps&field-keywords=ro+di&sprefix=ro/,aps,177


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Maxwaterflow.com in Vaughn. Get the regular size canister and not the in line housing they sell (more volume and the RO water should be flowing vertically through the DI resin). Only thing you may need to source elsewhere would be the inner canister that holds the resin itself. BRS sells empty ones and I think Canada corals sells the refillable containers already filled with DI resin.


----------

